# girls hair



## x_Nov30_x

Hello all,

Just after some advice as me and OH can't decide, our 7 & 6 year old girls keep asking to have their hair cut short, they have really long hair and when I was little I wasn't allowed it short till I was about 17/18 
What age would you allow your child to decided how short they have their hair ?


----------



## smelly07

I'm not a fan of long hair on little girls anyway so my daughter 2.5 and 6.5 both have short bob haircuts ..........however if they told me they wanted to grow their hair whatever their age i would let them. x


----------



## RachA

As long as they didn't want it cutting really really short then I'd let my girl choose at almost any age. I'd advise them of the pitfalls of having short hair ie not being able to tie it out of the way. It can be grown back so it's not a huge thing but I wouldn't let them have it like a short boys cut lol


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Thank you, both there hair is by there bum and one wants it shoulder length, the other can't fully decide, most of their friends have short hair so I think that has a big part in it too!


----------



## Vonnie18

Wow, down at their bum is really long. Maybe it's getting in the way and that's why they want it cut?

I wouldn't class shoulder length as short though x


----------



## RachA

If it's that long and not been cut much it's likely to have lots of split ends. Having it cut will actually make the condition of it so much better and easier to manage.


----------



## hellohefalump

Madeleine's hair is down to her bum too. Whenever mojo gets his hair cut she says she wants hers cut, but then the next minute she's saying she wants hair like rapunzel.

I like it long personally, but I guess in a year or two when she can actually make up her mind then I'll let her have it shorter, just as long as I know she's sure she wants it done!


----------



## more babies

If you do decide to cut their hair you should think about donating it. That's what we will be doing with our girls. Both my girls have long hair and personally I can't wait to cut it just because it'll be easier to manage and brush. We aren't going to go too short just the 10 inches or so that you need to be able to donate it. The kids are really excited about being able to help out other kids. One will sit right on the shoulder and the other longer because her hair is curly. Ill admit im a little nervous that the shoulder length one will be kind of short but she's so excited to do it so im going along with doing it now and it'll grow back fast im sure.


----------



## hopeandpray

^ That's a brilliant idea. Then even if you're a bit upset about them losing so much hair at least you know it's for a good reason.


----------



## going_crazy

My daughters have all just had their hair cut from 'bum length' to shoulder length, and as a PP suggested, we donated it.

If you are in the UK, you can get info from Little Princess Trust (https://www.littleprincesses.org.uk/). The hair needs to be clean and plaited tightly using a hairband top and bottom before being cut, then wrapped in clingfilm and it needs to be at least 8" in length. My daughters recieved a certificate for it too (which they were really impressed with!)

Before my daughters had it done, I actually gave them a month to change their mind, and made sure they knew I couldn't just stick it back on again!!

Good luck! x


----------



## 17thy

When I was 6 years old I asked for my hair to be cut short. I had always had long hair. I got it cut to my ears. And I HATED it, so much. I cried.

I think my daughter will be around 10 when I'll let her pick out her own hair style I would hate for her to go through what I went through. I was really devastated afterward and I begged for months to cut my hair to that length.


----------



## more babies

We just got both our kids hair cut a couple days ago. Our 6 year old cut off about 11 inches and its now right below her chin. Not going to lie, I freaked out a little bit once I saw how short they were going to cut it and my daughter said "i want to cut it and ill look great.. im sure I want to do this". Turns out she does look so cute with her hair shorter. I think id still prefer it to be a little longer but she definitely looks good. My other daughter who is 9 with the curly hair cut about 13 inches off putting her hair while curly at her shoulders. Obviously being curly we didn't want to go too short with hers and hers looks great as well. And the positive side no matter how it looked is their hair will be helping out other kids and my kids love the idea of that. When I was making sure my 6 year old would be fine with the short hair she just kept saying "I want to help the kids". Now they want to keep growing their hair out just to donate it. Makes me proud :thumbup:


----------



## Mamof1

I had extremely long thick hair as a child and I wasn't allowed mine cut short until I was left school and working. I had it cut and hated it. I will be the same with my little girl x


----------



## kaydrian7

I suppose as long as my daughter didn't want it cut to her ears inwould let her cut it (she's 7) I've always loved long hair. My mom didn't met ms cut my hair until I was 10 years old.


----------



## hypnorm

I bet not many people know you can donate your hair. Wuld be great if a sticky could be made with the details.


----------

